# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Παράξενο πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση .

## huey43

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Εδώ και λίγο καιρό αντιμετωπίζω ένα πολύ περίεργο θέμα. Όταν είμαι συνδεμένος στο wifi του ρούτερ στο σπίτι(ZXHN H267A), κάποιες εφαρμογές στο κινητό μου αργούν πάρα πολύ να ανοίξουν πχ WIND APP, άλλες ανοίγουν αλλά αργούν να φορτώσουν τις φωτογραφίες, πχ Booking app, Skroutz app, και άλλες όπως π.χ. MyHealth app δεν ανοίγει καθόλου. Επίσης όταν προσπαθώ να στείλω μια φωτογραφία μέσω viber δεν ''φεύγει'' με τίποτα! Όταν κλείνω το wifi και συνδέομαι στα δεδομένα όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά!!! Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με το κινητό της συζύγου μου. Επίσης όταν συνδεθώ στο wifi της αδερφής μου στον κάτω όροφο που έχει το ίδιο ρούτερ και την ίδια ακριβώς σύνδεση με μένα στην Vodafone συμβαίνει ακριβώς το ίδιο, κι από ότι μου λέει κι αυτή αντιμετωπίζει το ίδιο θέμα. Όταν συνδέομαι στο wifi του πεθερού μου που έχει σύνδεση σε άλλη εταιρεία δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Δυστηχώς δεν βρίσκω λύση στο πρόβλημα με την Vodafone αν και κατανοώ ότι είναι πολύ παράξενο πρόβλημα. Μου αλλάξανε ρούτερ, τσεκάρανε την γραμμή μου αλλά δεν διορθώνεται. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και θα εκτιμούσα οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια γιατί όπως καταλαβαίνεται έχω πελαγώσει!!!!!

----------


## galotzas

Κανε login με username root και password  2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5

Πηγαινε στην επιλογη management και κανε disable την επιλογη ipv6.
Κανε ενα ρεσταρτ και τσεκαρε αν δεις διαφορά.

----------


## huey43

Σ΄ ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα ενημερώσω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κανε login με username root και password  2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5
> 
> Πηγαινε στην επιλογη management και κανε disable την επιλογη ipv6.
> Κανε ενα ρεσταρτ και τσεκαρε αν δεις διαφορά.


Πραγματικά φίλε μου με έσωσες... Είχα τρελαθεί τελείως.. Έκανα αυτό που είπες και εδώ και κάμποση ώρα Όλα φαίνεται να λειτουργούν κανονικά.. Το παρακολουθώ και τις επόμενες μέρες και θα επανέλθω αν αλλάξει κάτι.. Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ....

----------


## galotzas

Να σαι καλα φιλε μου χαιρομαι που βοηθησα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## bobis

Καλησπέρα, είχα και γω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με την 100ρα vodafone , κάποια στιγμή λες και κόλλαγε όλη η ipv6 κινηση διότι οπως ακριβώς το είπες , δεν ανοίγαν συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογες ή αδικαιολόγητα κολλήματα ή του στυλ κάνει loading μια ώρα κτλπ. Υποψιάστηκα θέμα DNS και επειδή έχω το edgerouter ως router πλεον (το H267A το χω μονο σαν modem με bridge mode και στελνει κανονικά μόνο το VOIP) και το χα ψαξει λιγο, προχώρησα στη λύση του προβλήματος μου , διαβάζοντας αυτό το link: https://community.ui.com/questions/E...2-fbc70856472f

αρα, καλά το υποψιάστηκα, DNS θεμα ηταν και ηθελε σωστό σετάρισμα του mss clamp. Αν μπορούσες να κάνεις το ίδιο και στο μαμαδίσιο modem/router, θα το λυνες το θεμα χωρις να καταργήσεις την ipv6, ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## itsmarcos

> Καλησπέρα, είχα και γω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με την 100ρα vodafone , κάποια στιγμή λες και κόλλαγε όλη η ipv6 κινηση διότι οπως ακριβώς το είπες , δεν ανοίγαν συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογες ή αδικαιολόγητα κολλήματα ή του στυλ κάνει loading μια ώρα κτλπ. Υποψιάστηκα θέμα DNS και επειδή έχω το edgerouter ως router πλεον (το H267A το χω μονο σαν modem με bridge mode και στελνει κανονικά μόνο το VOIP) και το χα ψαξει λιγο, προχώρησα στη λύση του προβλήματος μου , διαβάζοντας αυτό το link: https://community.ui.com/questions/E...2-fbc70856472f
> 
> αρα, καλά το υποψιάστηκα, DNS θεμα ηταν και ηθελε σωστό σετάρισμα του mss clamp. Αν μπορούσες να κάνεις το ίδιο και στο μαμαδίσιο modem/router, θα το λυνες το θεμα χωρις να καταργήσεις την ipv6, ευχαριστώ


Στο edgerouter έβαλες mss-clamp6 σε 1432 σωστά;

Ένα θέμα που είχα παλιά με Cosmote ήταν ότι στο router advertisement στο pppoe interface διαφήμιζε MTU 1500 αντί σε 1492. Στο edgerouter μπορείς να το καρφώσεις στο σωστό νούμερο με το link-mtu.

----------

